# Ruth Chris Steak House



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Went to Hard Rock in Biloxi last night for our aniversary so see Air Supply and have dinner at Ruth Chris. That was by far the best steak I have ever had in my life. It was expensive ($38.00 just for my ribeye) but was well worth it. I cant describe how tender and flavorful it was. What is there secret???? I know there are a few chefs on here. If anybody knows the secret to there steaks please let me know. Would love to try and duplicate it at home. My steaks on the grill here at home will never satisfy after last night.:hungry


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a friend that used to bo a chef at Ruth Chris.He told me the secret was in the cut of meat they only use prime meat.He swore all they put on a steak was salt and pepper.:doh


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes, much better cut of meat than you get at Winn Dixie. Also, your grill at home likely can't touch the constant temp that they cook at. I agree though, great steaks. All that I have been to also had outstanding service which helps the experience tremendously.


----------



## Catman38 (Oct 3, 2007)

Two things...the quality of the meat and they sear them at over 1000 degrees. Very little seasoning. Closest you can come @ home is with a Big Green Egg. Lots of guys on here that can attest to the power of the egg! I'm still saving my change to get one!


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Ruth's makes a great steak, but if you wever get out to Vegas, go to Nine in the Palms tower. I was out there in January and ate at Ruths and Nine on consecutive nights...Nine won hands down on the same kind of steak (a filet mignon). Priice was within a dollar or two of the equal and the service at Nine was exceptional (Ruth's was very good).

Harry


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Best steak in the world!!! Their steak is aged for about 40 days at 33 degrees. The air is exchanged every two hours. They use no marinade. (only seasonings and butter)


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Harry- I agree! Getting down to it though, El Gaucho on the west coast is probably the best I've had.


----------



## Lyin Dog (Oct 1, 2007)

We wentto *Ruths Chris* at the Sawgrass Marriott in Ponta Vedra Beach.Hurricane Dennis was coming ashore and we hung out there. I'd always heard of it and figured we'd try it. I thought it tasted wonderful, but I'm not too big on places THAT classy. The waiter kinda "bowed" before us and wouldn't let us lift a finger. He seemed offended if I handed him my tea glass for a refill. HE had to do everything. Dinner was $150

Anyway, I'm glad we tried it --but I'd just as soon go to Outback


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I ate at the one in Birmingham. It is pricey, definetly just for special occasions for us commoners, but it was the best steak I've ever had.


----------



## TN (Jul 24, 2008)

*Ruths Chris* is good but if you live in or ever make it to destin, fl you need to try trader vicks. They cook all their meat and fish in a hun smoker. The side need some help but the meat is good eats.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Overated and expensive.


----------



## LazyFatYANKEE (Jun 6, 2008)

Aged meat! Smokin hot grill! and a prime cut. want that at home??? find a old school BUTCHER ..... and askif he does theaged meat.... get a PRIME cut.. go home turn your grill UP!!! tillits smokin hot! let the rest happen naturally. IM FAT!! I KNOW FOOD!!!

PS... look for the history channel Modern marveles ... meat!


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Cracked pepper and kosher salt, cook it on a hot fire, sear in those juices and carmelize the salt and pepper, it needs to be a prime cut, when its done, let rest 5 minutes, swab both sides with a dab of butter, enjoy!


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Catman38 (7/26/2008)*Two things...the quality of the meat and they sear them at over 1000 degrees. Very little seasoning. Closest you can come @ home is with a Big Green Egg. Lots of guys on here that can attest to the power of the egg! I'm still saving my change to get one!


I cooked steaks on my egg the other night. Got the egg up to approx 800 degrees. I've seen one get hotter. Word of advice, when the egg gets that hot, careful opening the lid. It likes to backdraft. I'm just startin to get my armhair back.


----------



## bayou bandit (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm not one who orders steak at a restaurant too often, because I usually can make a better steak at home. Ruth's Chris is very good, but it is no where near the best steak I have ever had. If you want a steak that will make an impression that will last forever try these 3:

Gallagher's steakhouse in New York

Smith & Wollensky'ssteakhousein Chicago

Fogo de Chao in Atlanta (Brazilian Churrascaria with gauchos that carve the meat at your table - it is AWESOME!)

If you ever get a chance to eat any of these, do it. You will not be disappointed!


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Never been to Ruth Chris, but we have been to Chops on 30A several times & their steaks are awesome too. :bowdown


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Corpsman (7/26/2008)*Overated and expensive.




Agreed. There are many, many better steak houses. McGuires right here is better, Chops in Destin, Besh's and Dickie Brennan's in NO are all far better.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Stop shopping in the value "screw the USA" stores and you will not only save the country but you will find what you are looking for! You ain't gonna find the grade of meat at Wal-Mart and you ain't gonna find the grill to cook it on there either.



Shop your local specialty stores and get your meats from them and get you a green egg! A little salt, pepper and some southern flavoring on a good cut of meat will blow the doors off of anything you will find at an overpriced place that adds a tip without you knowing.



Just my opinion...


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn I wish I could put an old school steak run advertisement up right now...Hell even I miss my steaks...


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

I've eaten at Ruth's Chris in Mobile many times for business dinners. I really enjoyed the steaks. However, I did have a steak at Don Shula's Steakhouse in Naples that put those to shame. 12 oz filet rare!! Wow. I think the piece of meat alone was about $49.00. Not to mention the potato and one drink. Walked out after tip and bill was about $85.00. Company paid for it so no big deal, but I actually thought it might be worth it. Still today I think of that filet from time to time.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *badazzchef (7/27/2008)*Damn I wish I could put an old school steak run advertisement up right now...Hell even I miss my steaks...


No kidding, I miss them good steaks also. 

You could have got the same steaks at Mr. C's for around $30a steak($60 a lb.) but folks would say you are crazy charging that much for a steak that weighs 8 ozs. then turn around and go spend $80 in a resturant. 

As posted above about how they do it. It cost a lot of money for a DRY AGED USDA PRIMEFILET. 

Find one on the internet for less then $50 PLUS shipping, an additional $30. :banghead

With that being said I do want to try out RUTH CHRIS' though. Only way though is to WIN BIG in Boloxi. :hoppingmad


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I was a food runner at Ruth Chris steak house when I was in High School. They get the best meat you can buy, they trim most of the fat off, and then they salt and pepper it and stick it in the oven. The plates are placed on top of the oven to get them hot and when the steak comes out it is placed on the hot plate and melted butter is placed on top of it and thats it. Nothing else. When ever the cooks would cook a steak wrong they would set it to the side and we could take it home at the end of the night. That was better than the money we would make.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Chris Couture (7/27/2008)**Stop shopping in the value "screw the* *USA" stores* and you will not only save the country but you will find what you are looking for! You ain't gonna find the grade of meat at Wal-Mart and you ain't gonna find the grill to cook it on there either.
> 
> Shop your local specialty stores and get your meats from them and get you a green egg! A little salt, pepper and some southern flavoring on a good cut of meat will blow the doors off of anything you will find at an overpriced place that adds a tip without you knowing.Just my opinion...


Totally agree with Chris, but I don't have the "EGG". All my steaks are cooked with a hot flame, and I mean a *flame*. I'll take a cheap can of butter flavored cooking spray and will spray the burners with it. Depending on the cut of meat and the fat content, determines how often I need to spray to keep a hot flame going. Depending on the thickness, I cook 3-5 minutes per side. I like my center blood redbut warm. A little salt and a lot of pepper on mine. I NEVER order steak out...NEVER.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Where is a good store/butcher shop in town to buy a great steak?


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Apple Market on Scenic, and the Market at Pensacola Beach, both cut Prime.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

THe best steak I ever had was in Miami at Mortons of Chicago. Expensive but good. Damn good. And the scallops were even better


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

I cooked for a steakhouse in Navarre for many years ,prime is the way to go and I loved cooking on the Mesquite pit we had before we switched to gas:banghead that smokey wood gives it so much flavor I still dream about the marble in those ribeyes!!:hungry


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Prime Cuts , Aged Meats , Commercial Kitchen appliances = GREAT Steaks :hungry McGuires is hard to beat here locally , and I've been to Ruth Chris Steakhouses from here to the West Coast ... very good food , but if I'm going OUT to get a Steak , I go to McGuires , they use USDA Prime Meats , and they age them on site ... Peppercorn NY Strip , Pittsburgh style , rare / med rare FTMFW !! :bowdown


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (7/27/2008)*Where is a good store/butcher shop in town to buy a great steak?




Apple Market and 4 Winds. 4 Winds has aged sometimes, but we usually buy the whole loin and age what we don't use the first night.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Oct 27, 2007)

Ditto on the Apple Market beef. I'm a Big Green Egger and mine gets up to around 800F on its own which is fine for cooking steaks but to get a good "sear" you need at least 1000F. I wait to my temps stabilize then stick my leaf blower in the intake on the bottom. Do not do this anywhere near your house or under an overhang! Flames will shoot out the top several feet and embers will fly as well. Have had my BGE up to 1400F this way. We get 1.5 to 2 inch ribeyes or whatever kind of steak you like and put them on the BGE for 1 minute per side then I close the dampers and give them 1 more minute. Perfect every time and as close to high end restaurant steak as I have been able to get. I also make sure the meat is room temperature before I grill it and I only use sea salt and pepper for seasoning. Almost forgot but do not try and open your egg at these temperatures without some serious gloves on. I "burp" mine 3 or 4 times and use an elbow length welding glove. Enjoy!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

All this talk of steak has sent me to Apple market to pick up a couple of ribeyes to toss on the grill tonight.

Someone mentioned Mortons. Good stuff. Shula's makes a great steak as well. 

I get most of my meat from Apple market or Shorline. If you have not checked out there meat counter, you really should.

The dude at 4 winds just rubs me the wrong way. I will go in there to get stuff I cant get anywhere else, but man that guy is pushy.

The thing that kills me about Ruth's Chris is not the price so much. I am not afraid to shell out some bucks for a good steak. I just think it's sick to charge 30 bucks for the steak, then 10 bucks for the potato or any other side.


----------



## jd10135 (Nov 26, 2007)

_Air Supply? _


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

Mellow Yellow is right. BGE is the closest you can get to 1800 ( thats what they sear theirs at ). Sea salt,cracked blackpepper and REAL butter is all they use. Plus even if you know a butcher you will find it difficult to get the prime 1% of beef they buy. you can come close though. BGE is the way to go, nothing like it!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

How is the meat aged? How long? What temperature? Is it sealed like in a container or vacume sealed bag?


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm working in Kansas City, Mo. Home of good beef. I went to Ted's Montana Grill last night with friends and had an awesome ribeye and a few cold ones!

Seared perfect to a Med Rare!


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

You guys talking about steak made me cook up two tonight! I went with the grocery store ones because I didn't feel like driving far, usually shop at Albertsons but went to Winn Dixie tonight because I like their meats better (for grocery store meat)... They had two Black Angus Rib Eyes that they just packaged and they looked pretty good so I bought them. 1.67 pounds was $17.00 bucks (normal price $22.00)... what a bargin.



Opened them up, used sea salt, black pepper, white pepper, some Lawery's (it touches everything I cook) and some garlic salt on them as well... Both sides and covered them on a plate and left them out at room temp.



I fired up the green egg to 350, cooking a pork tenderloin because my wife doesn't eat steak. Put some Conecuh Sausage on with it after I turned it (15 minutes into the process). After about 10 minutes, turned the sausage and waited about 10 more minutes and took off the tenderloin and wraped it in foil to rest. 



Opened the top and bottom of the green egg up and let her get HOT. Let some of the sausage drippings help with the heat and season the flame! After about 5 minutes, it was up to 600 and I took the sausage off and added two handfuls of dry mesquite chips to the fire. Waited about 5 minutes and the temp was up to 725 or so and I put on the steaks. 2.5 minutes each side and took them off. I didn't add any butter or anything else to them and they were pretty damn good. 



Served tonights dinner with Collards, Sweet corn (off the cob), Butter Beans that had about 15-1/4" slices of sausage added when cooking, Garlic Bread and Onion Rings. Milo's Sweet Tea to quench the thirst and Krispy Cream donuts for desert!





The kids always ask for more steak now since I have started using the Green Egg. It was hard to get them to touch it before because "MOM" doesn't like it. Now that they have tried it, they love it.



Tonights questions and comments were:



Question from 5 year old daughter (as I'm lighting it): "You cooking on the Green Egg tonight?"

Answer: "Yup" (thinking to self, no, I'm just dragging it out and firing it up so it doesn't miss a weekend)



Question from 7 year old son: "Why is it red in the middle?" 

Answer: Because it's RED MEAT. It's going to be red in the middle! If it were brown, it would be overcooked!"



Comment: "I like the steak better than the chicken"

Reply: It's not chicken, it's pork.:banghead



Question: "Can I have some more steak?"

Answer: "Sure, Honey, do you mind cutting them up some more steak?



Question: "What's for desert?"

Answer: "Donuts!"

Reply: "Can we go get them?"

Answer: "No, I bought a box, I still can't find the hours for Krispy Cream"



Anyway, another fun weekend. Not to derail but does anyone know Krispy Cream's hours? I want to take my kids there one night after dinner.... All Google searches result in phone numbers that are no longer in service.....:hoppingmad


----------



## Aady (Jul 28, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Sure, much better cut of meat than you get at Winn Dixie. Also, your grill at home potential can not affect the constant temp that they cook at. I agree though, great steaks. All that I have been to also had prominent service which helps the feel tremendously.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">__________________<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Aady<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o><SPAN style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: pink"><SPAN style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: pink">Alabama Treatment Centers </o>


----------



## carter1 (Dec 3, 2007)

Callahans Destin


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

Callahans in destin might have a good steak, never tried it but there burgers are the bomb!!!


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Never cared much for Ruths Chris.. I like a grilled steak, not so much an oven seared steak. Pandoras on Okaloosa island/seagrove beach is great.. and Copper Grill in sandestin is awesome too.. At home I cook over an oak fire.. amazing steaks.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl24_trRow1><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl24_tdPostCell1 width="24%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl24_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl24_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl24_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'640\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'640\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'640\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl24_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl24_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'640\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'640\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'640\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">Matt Mcleod</DIV><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></TD><TD class=SmallTxt noWrap align=right width="20%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl24_tdPostCell2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Circle W meats in Milton on Hwy 90 near "downtown Milton" By far the best steak and meats that I have got has been from there! They specialize in MEAT!!!


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

RC Steaks are cooked on an 1800 degree grill then topped with butter. How in the heck do they get 1800 degrees?? They are running a special right now called Summer Celebration.We are going there when we come down in a few weeks.<SPAN class=title>
<SPAN class=subtitle>(_Choice of one per guest_)
*Caesar Salad*
Fresh crisp Romaine hearts tossed with Romano cheese, a creamy Caesar dressing, Parmesan and black pepper crisps

*Steak House Salad*
Iceberg, baby arugula and baby lettuces with grape tomatoes, garlic croutons and red onions 

*Louisiana Seafood Gumbo* 

<SPAN class=title>Entrée 
<SPAN class=subtitle>(_Choice of one per guest_)
*Petite Filet*
The most tender cut of corn-fed Midwestern beef, broiled expertly to melt in your mouth 

*Mixed Grille*
Three guest favorites ? a 4 oz. filet, an oven roasted free-range chicken breast stuffed with 
garlic herb cheese and our homemade jumbo lump crab cake 

*Chef?s Fresh Fish Selection*
Chef?s daily feature 

*Barbecued Shrimp*
Sautéed New Orleans style in reduced white wine, butter, garlic and spices*

Stuffed Chicken Breast*
Oven roasted free-range double chicken breast stuffed with garlic herb cheese and served with lemon butter 

<SPAN class=title>Sides
<SPAN class=subtitle>(_Choose two to share_)
*Fresh Broccoli ? Sauteed Mushrooms 
Broiled Tomatoes ? Creamed Spinach 
Potato Au Gratin ? Mashed Potatoes ? Julienne Potatoes* 

<SPAN class=title>Dessert
<SPAN class=subtitle>(_Choose one to share_)
*Bread Pudding with Whiskey Sauce ? Fresh Berries with Sweet Cream Sauce 
Cheesecake ? Ice Cream ? Sorbet ? Warm Apple Crumb Tart 
Chef?s Chocolate Selection *


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey Chris- Try throwing the original krispy kremes on the grill! Awesome!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris hit it on the nail! Southern flavor. Best damn steak I ever had in my life was an old IGA store in Selma Al that had abutcher shopin the back of the store.They cut steaks like you would not believe(added S/F)& put southern flavor on the map. Wrapped them in butchers paper & off to the grill they went. May have to try it with an egg someday. I cannot find Southern Flavor anymore in this neck of the woods, since CC's is gone. Have to order it online. Made in Selma, Al. They have seasoning made for chicken, vinison seasoningfor you deer lovers & steaks.


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

Has anyone been to the butcher shop on fairfield right there near lillian? i think it is called mallory's meat market. drive by it every now and then but have never stopped in.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *kelly1 (7/28/2008)*Chris hit it on the nail! Southern flavor. Best damn steak I ever had in my life was an old IGA store in Selma Al that had abutcher shopin the back of the store.They cut steaks like you would not believe(added S/F)& put southern flavor on the map. Wrapped them in butchers paper & off to the grill they went. May have to try it with an egg someday. I cannot find Southern Flavor anymore in this neck of the woods, since CC's is gone. Have to order it online. Made in Selma, Al. They have seasoning made for chicken, vinison seasoningfor you deer lovers & steaks.




I'll 3rd the Southern Flavor. I could get it at all the stores in Birmingham when I lived there. I'm cherishing my last bottle I brought down here when I moved. Let it sit for 15 minutes or so after you put it on there and it practically melts into the steak. Mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

WHARF RAT,

Coming to Destin Thursday from Birmingham. Will trade you some Southern Flavor for a few offshore numbers that hold AJ and Snaps.:letsparty


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

I have to agree with Circle W meats in Milton. Also, get them to add their greek seasoning (no charge).


----------



## WideSpread Panic (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.southernflavor.com/

go get'em boys!!


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

They sell southern flaver in WalMart here in Bama. You might want to check there. If you cannot get it I will gladly send you some. The Venison seasoning is the same as the red labeled seasoning and not sold all year long. The owner of the company told me he just put that label on to sell more. They also have a Cajunand Garlic seasoning.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Apple Market:bowdown Best Steak was in KONA HAWAII, Local meat from Parker Ranch.:hungry


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

> *FizzyLifter (7/28/2008)*I have to agree with Circle W meats in Milton. Also, get them to add their greek seasoning (no charge).


Agreed that Greek seasoning is the diggity!!!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *jd10135 (7/27/2008)*_Air Supply? _


Yes!!!! It's what the wife wanted to do. And I must say them two old dudes put on a hell of a show.


----------

